# What's the quality of this bird?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

It was bred from Grand Champions but i know offsprings of champions aren't always like their predecessor.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

her standing up.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

her face is shown in General Discussions under New friend for the old boy.


----------

